# Foam dispensers



## bodhi (May 27, 2013)

These look pretty neat.  Have any of you used them?  Do you like them?  Ive read a little about dilutions, there isn't much i can find.  They all seem to say dilute your ls 1:3 up to 1:6.  Is that from paste or from ls that has already had just enough water added to dilute the paste?


----------



## VanessaP (May 27, 2013)

That's dilution from paste. High coconut oil LS requires much less water for regular dilution so wouldn't require much more to be thin enough for a foamer, I don't think. I haven't used them other than what I used to buy.


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 27, 2013)

I use the foamer dispensers and i honestly don't have a set dilution ratio.  Since the FOs and EOs sometimes mess with the thickness I have to adjust for different batches.  I have my own foam dispenser where I'll test a small amount and if it needs more dilution to make a good foam and not clog the dispenser then I'll make adjustments to the sample.  when I have the sample where I want it, I'll then dilute the rest of the batch.  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## bodhi (May 27, 2013)

Thank you both.  I was confused by everything specifically saying 'dilute your liquid soap' as opposed to paste.  More note taking coming up.


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2013)

I find that you need to use a thinner liquid soap for the foamers to work.  I've used them and I do quite like then...


----------



## bodhi (May 28, 2013)

I think im going to order some of these bottles and give it a try.  I have an 80/20 oo/co batch that from 4 lb paste it took 7 lb water to dilute and is just resting now.  Any suggestions for a starting point with this one before i start playing around with it?


----------



## Lindy (May 29, 2013)

Not sure what you mean Bodhi?


----------



## bodhi (May 29, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone had an idea of how much more water i could safely dump into that batch before i started actually measuring and tinkering with trying to get it thin enough but not too.  Not too pressing as i will have to tinker with it anyway...


----------



## Lindy (May 29, 2013)

Ach - I add it slowly with the soap heated.  I then let it cool and check it before adding more.  A bit of a pain in the bum, and not terribly scientific, but it works for me.... :shh:


----------



## bodhi (May 29, 2013)

I find that 'not terribly scientific' is often as good as it gets, lol.  Heat and cool too!?  :silent: I think this ls endeavor might be limited to one recipe.


----------



## Lindy (May 29, 2013)

The problem with not letting it cool is that when it is warm it is thinner than when it cools down again.  Maybe put some in a cup, put it in the fridge for 15 minutes and see what the thickness is.


----------



## bodhi (May 29, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea, ill try that.  Thank you.


----------

